# I7 4770 zu warm?!



## tostos (5. März 2018)

Hi,
ich habe mir die Tage einen gebrauchten I7 4770 für 140€ gekauft. Nun habe ich das Problem das die CPU beim spielen sehr schnell (ca 3 Minuten) die 80 Grad erreicht. Verbaut ist der Arctic Freezer 13 (Ich weiß, nicht der beste aber sollte laut Internet für die CPU reichen). 
Kühler ist richtig  verbaut und genug Wärmeleitpaste ist auch drauf. (Vielleicht zu viel? Ist ca eine halbe Fingerkuppe)
Die Temperaturen wurden mit SpeedFan gemessen. Was mich ein wenig irritiert ist das die verschiedenen Cores an die 80 Grad gehen aber die CPU bei 35 Grad bleibt?! Hab ich da was falsch verstanden oder wie kann es zu dem Ergebnis kommen? Anbei befindet sich ein Bild von der Messung. Zu sehen ist der gleichbleibende Strahl der CPU Temp und die verschiedenen Core Temp.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2018)

Benutze doch mal testweise ein Programm das nicht gefühlt aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt stammt. 

HWMonitor beispielsweise.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2018)

tostos schrieb:


> .... Nun habe ich das Problem das die CPU beim spielen sehr schnell (ca 3 Minuten) die 80 Grad erreicht. ...


Die CPU sieht gut aus. Der Sprung von Raumtemperatur auf 50°C mit Beginn der Last, so sie konstant war, ist gering, danach  bemerkt man den Einfluss des schwachen Kühlers. Du liegst nicht bei 80°C, sondern um die 75°C und das ist völlig unkristisch. Zumindest, solange es eine hohe Last war. Um welches Spiel geht es? Und ja, Spaadfan ist nur noch mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Versuch es mal hier mit:
HWMONITOR | Softwares | CPUID  (Herstellerseite, Schadware frei)


----------



## facehugger (5. März 2018)

Nunja, dein CPU-Freezer ist nicht der tollste, soweit richtig. Allerdings liegt das Problem seit Haswell (eben deinem i7-4770) im Inneren des Prozzis, genauer zwischen Die und Heatspreader. Intel verwendet da nur billigste Wärmeleitpampe. Was auch bei meinem i7-4770k geholfen hat, war das manuelle senken der Spannung (Vcore) im UEFI deines Mainboards...

Ich habe beim daddeln mit 1,2 Vcore und dem Brocken 2 bei mir trotz OC auch im Sommer keine 70°C auf den Kernen gesehn. Aber jede CPU verhält sich auch anders was Temps/Spannungsbedarf für einen bestimmten Takt angeht. Da hilft nur "probieren geht über studieren". Jedenfalls sind 70-75°C noch kein Grund zur Sorge. Wenn dem Prozzi zu warm wird, throttelt der eh (taktet sich zum Selbstschutz herunter).

Gruß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2018)

facehugger schrieb:


> Was auch bei meinem i7-4770k geholfen hat, war das manuelle senken der Spannung (Vcore) im UEFI deines Mainboards...


Der einfachste Weg für DAUs wie mich ist die Nutzung vom Intel Tool dafür. Dann setzt man den Offset langsam runter, es sollten problemlos -100mV möglich sein. Langsam ran tasten, in dem Programmpaket gibt es auch einen sinnvollen Stresstest mit stimmiger Temperaturanzeige. Bei der Gelegenheit kannst Du auch gleich schauen, ob Dein Mainboard es erlaubt, den Turbotakt auf alle vier Kerne zu stellen
Download Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility (Intel(R) XTU)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## facehugger (5. März 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der einfachste Weg für DAUs wie mich ist die Nutzung vom Intel Tool dafür. Dann setzt man den Offset langsam runter, es sollten problemlos -100mV möglich sein. Langsam ran tasten, in dem Programmpaket gibt es auch einen sinnvollen Stresstest mit stimmiger Temperaturanzeige. Bei der Gelegenheit kannst Du auch gleich schauen, ob Dein Mainboard es erlaubt, den Turbotakt auf alle vier Kerne zu stellen
> Download Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility (Intel(R) XTU)
> 
> 
> ...


Du bist doch schon lang kein DAU mehr Aber ja, mit XTU kann es der TE auch probieren. Ist wirklich recht easy...

Gruß


----------



## tostos (5. März 2018)

Also die Temperaturen kamen bei PUBG und Bf4. Auslastung war bei allen Kernen bei ca 60%. Habe dann die Temperaturen nochmal mit Core Temp ausgelesen und da kommt das gleiche Ergebnis. Max 80 Grad


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2018)

80°C ist noch nicht kritisch, aber auf Dauer auch nicht sonderlich schön. Du wirst nichts falsch gemacht haben. Wenn es Dich beruhigt, bau den Kühler nochmal ab und nochmal sauber dran. Da es ein billiger  Kühler mit Direct Touch Prinzip ohne zusätzliche Kupferplatte ist, funktioniert die Tropfen Methode nicht und die Wärmeleitpaste muss vorher auf dem Kühlerboden platt gestrichen werden. Mach am besten Fotos davon, vielleicht entdecken wir doch einen kleinen Fehler, z.b. eine fehlende Verschraubung am Kühler. Als zweiten Schritt dann die Absenkung der CPU Spanung über Intel XTU (dynamic CPU Voltage Offset) und im dritten Schritt dann einen neuen Kühler.

Was hast Du für ein Gehäuse und was für eine Gehäusebelüftung? Und wie ist der Kühler verbaut? Zieht er z.B. Luft direkt von der Grafikkarte an? => Foto hilft immer zur Beratung


----------



## tostos (5. März 2018)

Ich mache  mal ein Foto von meinem PC und schreibe nochmal genau meine Specs. 

Das sind die Temperaturen nach 13 Minuten PUBG:


Dazu muss man sagen das mein PC nicht wirklich gut gekühlt ist (liegt am Gehäuse dem Bitfenix Neos). Zwei Lüfter sind vorne drin und einer hinten wo die Luft wieder raus soll. Für meinen i5 4590 hat es gereicht, der wurde nie wärmer als 55 Grad.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2018)

Das ist zu warm, da läuft etwas falsch. Du hast aktuell 21W Abwärme und über 60°C. dazu sind 88°C nicht mehr so schön.



tostos schrieb:


> Bitfenix Neos). Zwei Lüfter sind vorne drin und einer hinten wo die Luft wieder raus soll. .


Reicht und ist nicht die Ursache. VID scheint mir aber sehr hoch mit 1.28V

Bei mir sind es für 4100MHz 1,115V, das ist ein großer Unterschied. Ichj komme nach 4 Minuten XTU Stresstest auf 65°C mit einem Scythe Fuma Kühler
=> Du musst manuell versuchen, die Spannung runter zu bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tostos (5. März 2018)

Kann es sein das der Vorbesitzer irgendwas versucht hat mit dem Prozessor das er nicht machen sollte? Gibt es irgendwie die Möglichkeit den Prozessor "auf Werkseinstellungen zurückzusetzen"? Ich bin leider kein PC Profi, kenne mich nur mit den Grundlagen aus


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2018)

Kann er, er kann ihn z.B. geköpft haben und das ging schief, darum am Besten auch Fotos von der CPU machen, aber die VID ist ein spezifischer Kennwert, die die CPU ab Werk mitbringt. Deine scheint einfach eine extrem schlechte zu sein. Sie läuft mit der vorgegebenen Taktung, darum ist das alles in Ordnung. Meine Laptop CPU hat über zehn Jahre immer über 90°C bekommen. Lief auch bis zum Schluss. Schön ist es aber nicht.

Mit einer Spannungsreduzierung über einen negativen Offset wirst Du viel gewinnen. Die Spannung geht beim Stromverbrauch ungefähr zum Quadrat ein. Schau doch itte mal in VCore, während eine hohe Belastung anliegt, was Du an maximalem Stromverbrauch hast. Das geht mit HWMonitor auch sehr gut.


----------



## tostos (5. März 2018)

Ok, ich mache das mal.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2018)

Ich will noch schauen, ob es andere Ursachen hat. Wäre z.B. die verbrauchte Leistung nur um die 40-50W, 
würden die hohen Temperaturen eindeutig auf eine fehlerafte Kühlermontage oder eine schlecht geköpfte 
CPU hinweisen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. März 2018)

tostos schrieb:


> Verbaut ist der Arctic Freezer 13


Wirf die Krücke raus und verbaue was richtiges:
Scythe Mugen 4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland,
Scythe Grand Kama Cross 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland,
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland,
be quiet! Shadow Rock LP Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
je nach Gehäusebreite (welches?).

Welche Gehäuselüfter sind wo verbaut?


----------



## tostos (5. März 2018)

Habe jetzt mal 30 Minuten PUBG gespielt und er wurde (immerhin) "nur" 83 Grad warm... Aber hier mal das komplette Bild vom HWMonitor:


----------



## facehugger (5. März 2018)

Noch einmal Spannung oder Vcore runter (setz mal 1,15 bis 1,20V statt 1,28V an) dann sollten auch die Temps runter gehn... Nutz dafür ruhig das schon gepostete XTU-Tool von Intel.

Gruß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2018)

hier stand Blödsinn....

Ansonsten scheint es doch stabil zu laufen, max. 78% CPU Auslastung ist eine ordentliche Belastung.
60W ist auch schon ganz ordentlich ohne IGP (Nutzung der integrierten Grafik), also gibt es schon mal
keine groben Fehler beim Kühlereinbau.

Bleiben also zwei Dinge: Gib einen negativen Spannungs Offset und kaufe, wenn das nicht reicht, einen neuen Kühler


----------



## vikidivik (5. März 2018)

Ich habe die gleiche CPU und die wird mit einem Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 gekühlt. Während ich Pubg spiele und über die igpu steame, wird es selten wärmer als 70°c. Am vcore habe ich nichts gedreht. 
Fractal Define S, 2 vorne rein, 1 unten rein, 1 hinten raus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2018)

vikidivik schrieb:


> Am vcore habe ich nichts gedreht.


Und welche VCore stellt das Mainboard ein?
Bei mir sind es max 1,115V


----------



## vikidivik (5. März 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und welche VCore stellt das Mainboard ein?
> Bei mir sind es max 1,115V



Bei mir sind 1.202V. Vielleicht dreh ich bei mir echt mal ein wenig runter. Niedrige Temps schaden ja nie.


----------



## tostos (5. März 2018)

Ich bin gerade ein wenig überfordert. Wieso habe ich nicht die Anzeige bzw die Möglichkeit dynamic cpu voltage offset zu ändern? Oder heist es bei mir einfach anders?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2018)

Core Voltage offset

Oben links. Versuch es mit -0,050V und dann weiter auf -0.010V etc


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2018)

Nachfrage: Läuft der Rechner noch?

Wenn man es mit der Unterspannung übertreibt, stürzt der Rechner ab, startet aber neu und hat XTU selbstständig zurückgesetzt. Das ist sehr komfortabel, arbeit man direkt im Bios,kann es, so man zu sehr übertrieben hat, auch gar nicht mehr starten, dann bleibt nur ein CMOS Clear. Darum ist gerade am Anfang mit wenig Erfahrung XTU sehr praktisch. Das Vorgehen ist so:

Zuerst 50mV Spannung über den Offset reduzieren, 5min XTU-Stresstest, weiterere 50mV, wieder 5min XTU Stresstest, dann in 0,025mV Schritten weiter. Deine Spannung ist sehr hoch, Unter Umständen kann es sein, dass Du bis zu 0,200V reduzieren kannst, das wird dann aber in der Praxis nicht laufen. Der Nachteil eine Offset Einstellung ist, dass die gesamte Spannungskurve verschoben wird. Darum gibt es dann gerade in Bereichen mit wenig Last Punkte, an denen die Spannung zu tief wird. Da bekommt ein Stresstrest aber nicht heraus. Darum laufen Systeme mit festgesetzter Spannung ohne Stromsparfunktionen merklich stabiler, verheizen aber auch mehr Strom.

Ich hoffe, dass Du die CPU-Spannung um  ca. 100mV absenken kannst, dann sollte die CPU 5-7°C kälter werden und in erträgliche Bereiche kommen. Wenn Du  weiteres Geld investieren willst, suchen wir Dir einen schönen Kühler raus. Du kannst in Dein Gehäuse Kühler bis zu 160mm Höhe einbauen, das gibt viel Freiheit für gute Kühler
BitFenix Neos schwarz (BFC-NEO-100-KKXSK-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kühler, Preis aufsteigend:
günstig, aber überraschend gut: LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
besser als sein Ruf: Arctic Freezer 33 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
wird oft empfohlen, ich mag sie nicht: EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
klein und stark, wertig und sehr guter Lüfter: Scythe Kotetsu Mark II Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
140mm Lüfter: https://geizhals.de/thermalright-macho-direct-a1372274.html?hloc=at&hloc=de auch was feines, aber ein Trum und groß, kann den ersten PCIe Slot verdecken
meine Empfehlung: https://geizhals.de/scythe-mugen-5-scmg-5000-a1549393.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Auch immer wieder gut: https://geizhals.de/noctua-nh-u12s-a929139.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## tostos (6. März 2018)

Habe heute nach der Arbeit nochmal getestet. Habe die Spannung um 0,065V gesenkt. Habe PUBG für 20 minuten gespielt und das sind die Ergebnisse: (siehe Bild). Immerhin schonmal 9 Grad kühler als gestern, Allerdings ist die Spannung danach im Idle kurz höher gegangen als im Spiel. Hä? Hab ich nicht ganz verstanden 

Also das ist das Ergebnis direkt nach dem spielen. Kurz darauf war die max. Spannung bei 1,210V. Habe die Spannung jetzt um 0,095V gesenkt und die max. Temp im 5 Minütigen Stress Test lag bei 70 Grad  Mal sehen wie es beim spielen aussieht da da die Temperaturen irgendwie nochmal anders aussehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2018)

Und schon kommst Du in sinnvolle Regionen. Dein Mainboard scheint sehr günstig zu sein.
Verrätst Du uns, welches eingebaut ist? Ich hoffe, die Analyse und das Ergebnis beruhigen Dich.
Stresstest und Spiel unterscheiden sich in der Abwärme der Grafikkarte. Wenn es im Spiel
10°C wärme als im Stresstest wird, sollte man sich die Gehäusebelüftung genauer anschauen,
insbesondere die eingestellte Lüfterkurve.

Wenn Du mit den max. Temperaturen irgendwann zufrieden bist, können wir uns anderen Details
zuwenden. Warum z.B. hast Du 4% CPU Last als Minimum? Was läuft das alles im Hintergrund?
Bei mir geht das aus 0-1% herunter. Ebenso ist verwunderlich, dass Dein Lüfter scheinbar konstant
mit Maximaldrehzahl läuft. Warum hat der bei 51°C nicht weniger Drehzahl als bei 80°C? Etc...
Aber alles der Reihe nach


----------



## HunterChief (6. März 2018)

hi,
das ist ganz normal, dass die Spannung bei Belastung etwas "einbricht", oder eben ohne Last ein bisschen hochgeht. Diese Differenz wird vdrop genannt, welchem man mit der LoadLineCalibration entgegensteuern kann.
Mit dem negativen Offset bist du auf dem richtigen Weg, und dein Freezer reicht hierfür locker aus.
Gruß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2018)

HunterChief schrieb:


> das ist ganz normal, dass die Spannung bei Belastung etwas "einbricht", oder eben ohne Last ein bisschen hochgeht. Diese Differenz wird vdrop genannt, welchem man mit der LoadLineCalibration entgegensteuern kann.


Alternativ, wenn es ein günstiges Mainboard ist, helfen Kühlkörper auf den Spannungswandlern merklich. Denn meiner Meinung nach kommt der Spannungsabfall auch, weil der Widerstand in den Mosfet der Spannungswandler durch steigende Temperaturen größer wird und damit der Spannungsabfall größer. Aber ich bin noch Quasi-DAU und in Anlernphase


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. März 2018)

Der CPU-Lüfter wird doch überhaupt nicht geregelt.
Der dreht unter Last und im Leerlauf volle Touren.

Da stimmt etwas nicht.
Wo ist der denn angeschlossen?

Kannst Du mal ein paar Bilder vom Gehäuseinnern hier einstellen?


----------



## tostos (6. März 2018)

Das der CPU Kühler die ganze Zeit auf Max dreht ist gewollt   Das hatte ich am Anfang als die CPU noch die knapp 90 Grad erreichte im BIOS eingestellt da ich dachte das der Kühler gar nicht hoch dreht. Könnte ich mal wieder zurück setzen. 

Ja, mein Mainboard ist ein günstigeres, hab es damals für knapp 60€ neu gekauft. Ist das Asrock B85 Pro 4.
Hier mal mein ganzer PC:

I7 4770
GTX 980TI Palit Superjetstream
16 GB DDR3 RAM (crucial ballistix sport)
AsRock B85 Pro 4
Arctic Freezer 13 Kühler
530 Watt BeQuiet 80+ Bronze
Bitfenix Neos Gehäuse


Und auf dem aktuellen Bild steht doch das die CPU eine Minimale Auslastung von 0% oder irre ich mich? Utilization = 0% (min)


----------



## Tim1974 (7. März 2018)

Ich habe den i7-4770K (mitlerweile kaputt), welcher bei Prime95 Small FFTs auf ca. 90°C kam, allerdings lag dabei der Energieverbrauch der CPU bei 103 Watt, bei dir sind es aber nur ca. 57 Watt und trotzdem schon ca. 83°C, da stimmt definitiv was nicht. 
Ich will gar nicht wissen welche Temperatur du da mit einem aktuellen Prime95 Small FFTs erreichen würdest, probiere das bloß nicht aus!

Ich nehme auch an, daß die Ursache die sehr hohe VCore sein wird, meine CPU lief z.B. auch stabil mit 1,034 Volt und 3,7-3,9 GHz auf allen Kernen.
Ich hab die VCore auch von Hand im BIOS fest eingestellt, damit kam ich beim gleichen Belastungstest nur noch auf rund 70°C.

Allerdings ist die CPU nunmal ein Heizeisen mit besch... Wärmeübergang zwischen Die und Kühler, das merkt man schon daran, daß die CPU durchaus über 70°C haben kann, der Kühlerblock selbst aber noch recht kühl ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2018)

tostos schrieb:


> ja, mein Mainboard ist ein günstigeres, hab es damals für knapp 60€ neu gekauft. Ist das Asrock B85 Pro 4.


Das ist schon gut genug, da kann man was mit machen:ASRock B85 Pro4 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Man sollte im Bios nochmal schauen, ob man alle vier Kerne auf den maximalen Turbotakt stellen kann. Diese 200MHz, oder 5% Mehrleistung, sollte man einfach mitnehmen. Bei meinen Asrock H81 Board für einen I5-4670K geht es. Unter Intel XTU nicht, aber direkt im Bios unter CPU Multiblikator. Wenn die Temperatur im Griff ist, kann man daran mal denken.

Wenn Du die Haltbarkeit erhöhen willst, könnte man als letzten Schritt Kühlkörper auf die ungekühlten Spannungswandler (Mosfet) kleben. Davon hast Du acht offenliegende Transistoren oberhalb des CPU Sockels, siehe Bild. Sowas bestellt man, wenn man eh ein Paket geschnürt hat, einfach mal so mit und klebt sie drauf. Das bringt ziemlich viel, andererseits ist alles unter 60W (also knapp 60A) nicht so tragisch, da es immerhin vier CPU-Phasen sind, viele günstige Boards haben nur derer drei.
Enzotech MOS-C1 Mosfet-Kühler Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





tostos schrieb:


> Hier mal mein ganzer PC:
> 
> I7 4770
> GTX 980TI Palit Superjetstream
> ...


Kommt natürlich immer die obligatorische Frage, welches Netzteil es ist. Sollte es ein L8-530W sein, wäre ich schon ruhig, das ist gut genug, sollte es älter sein (L7), kann man über einen Wechseln nachdenken. Deine Grafikkarte zieht ziemlich Leistung und sollte noch möglichst lange halten bei aktuellen Preisen. Wenn ich an mene Zotac Denke zieht die bei 1550Mhz, was sie nur ganz selten bekommt, aber so richtig Strom. Ich tackte sie normalerweise bei 1300MHz, also etwas unter der Werksübertaktung, weil die Leistung in meinen Spielen reicht.
BeQuiet! Pure Power L8 530W CM Review | KitGuru - Part 6
Messungen: be quiet! Pure Power L8-530W CM - 500 bis 600 Watt: Drei 80PLUS Bronze Netzteile im Test
Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W



tostos schrieb:


> Und auf dem aktuellen Bild steht doch das die CPU eine Minimale Auslastung von 0% oder irre ich mich? Utilization = 0% (min)


Nein, ich blinde Kuh hatte mich verguckt. Manchmal ist das Brett vor dem Kopf dicker als sonst ... 

Anderseits sehe ich gerade, dass Deine SSD bei 18°C rum dümpelt. Nicht, dass man diese Werte großartig beachten sollte, der Messfehler ist recht groß, aber wirklich warm scheint es bei Dir nicht zu sein. Dann wird es spannend, was die CPU im Hochsommer macht. Ich ahne, Du wirst um einen neuen Kühler nicht herum kommen


----------



## Dooma (7. März 2018)

Ich hab auch einen i7-4770k, benutze allerdings auch eine Corsair h100 Wasserkühlung.
Übertaktet hab ich ihn gerade nicht, aber aus dem Boost geht der bei mir nie raus. Temps über 60° sehe ich selten, da muss ich schon einen 100% Belastungstest fahren.
Und ja, der Prozzi kann verdammt heiß werden wenn nicht wirklich gut gekühlt wird. (Ich hab mal getestet wie weit ich beim Übertakten komme, bei 4,6 GHZ war (instabil) schluss mit 98° auf allen Kernen im Belastungstest.) 
Sobald man auch nur etwas mehr Spannung gibt merkt man sofort dass die Wärme nicht gut abgeleitet wird und es offensichtlich einen Hitzestau zwischen Die und Kühler gibt.
Doch auch für den Auslierferungszustand gilt: Viel Kühlung hilft viel. Ist das einzige was ich dir bei dem Hitzkopf von Prozzi raten kann.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. März 2018)

Pictures, please!


----------



## deady1000 (7. März 2018)

Ich hab den 4770(K) und der wurde ungeköpft bei 4GHz auch an die 95-100 °C warm.
Hatte besonders viel Pech/Temperaturmalus durch die Intel Zahnpasta®.
Deine 88°C bei 3,9GHz und dem etwas schwächeren Kühler kommen schon hin.

Nach dem Köpfen hatte ich direkt 25°C weniger. 
Du könntest es auch machen, allerdings sind 88°C jetzt auch nicht so dramatisch, naja gut grenzwertig.
Dein PC wird es überleben.


----------

